# Looking for guitar plans



## gheoss

Hello people, im planning on building two 7 string guitars, a Randy Rhoads and a Ibanez 540pII

I need the blueprints for the RR one, do anyone knows where to get them?

thank you in advance


----------



## cristiancas

gheoss said:


> Hello people, im planning on building two 7 string guitars, a Randy Rhoads and a Ibanez 540pII
> 
> I need the blueprints for the RR one, do anyone knows where to get them?
> 
> thank you in advance



hi, you get bluprints for ibanez 540pII ???


----------



## pondman

https://cloud.acrobat.com/file/7136f07a-39cb-440c-afcc-38f2e5b0068e


----------



## turenkodenis

Randy

Ibby


----------



## odibrom

turenkodenis said:


> Randy
> 
> Ibby



Those are exceptional plans, can you provide more? please...


----------



## turenkodenis

odibrom said:


> Those are exceptional plans, can you provide more? please...



Sure, I have many of them. Can make a custom for you also.
Just tell me what specs do you need.


----------



## odibrom

turenkodenis said:


> Sure, I have many of them. Can make a custom for you also.
> Just tell me what specs do you need.



Thanks, I can make my own custom plans also. I was looking for already done plans of Ibanez guitars, that's all. If you could be kind to share, I (and I believe many others) will be very thankful.


----------



## Infernal_Death

Very nice plans.
You don't happen to have a good plan of the BC Rich Stealth, do you ?
I want to build one but the plan i found seems to be a bit small (even though i scaled it correctly).

Best regards

Flo


----------



## turenkodenis

odibrom said:


> Thanks, I can make my own custom plans also. I was looking for already done plans of Ibanez guitars, that's all. If you could be kind to share, I (and I believe many others) will be very thankful.



I have 145 Ibanez plans (different bodies, necks configuration, etc.). I have no idea how to put them in public properly. Any suggestions?

So just ask me what you need for now.



Infernal_Death said:


> Very nice plans.
> You don't happen to have a good plan of the BC Rich Stealth, do you ?



Thanks for good words, Flo.
Need to make it. Will provide (in PM for not to flood the topic) the result in 24hours. Stay tuned.


----------



## odibrom

turenkodenis said:


> I have 145 Ibanez plans (different bodies, necks configuration, etc.). I have no idea how to put them in public properly. Any suggestions?
> 
> So just ask me what you need for now.



Well, truthfully, I don't need anything, it's more on an archive quest thing...

Why don't you zip them all in one single archive file (or 2 or 3, organized as you best see fit) and share them that way through dropbox or web hosted...




turenkodenis said:


> Thanks for good words, Flo.
> Need to make it. Will provide (in PM for not to flood the topic) the result in 24hours. Stay tuned.



IMO it won't flood anything, this thread is still young...


----------



## turenkodenis

odibrom said:


> Why don't you zip them all in one single archive file (or 2 or 3, organized as you best see fit) and share them that way through dropbox or web hosted...



The thing is that I have the blueprint database saved in .cdr file format (made in CorelDraw).
This is because I modify them from time to time with adding new details.
So I don't think it will be better to re-export every file that I improved. I have really a lot of files (not only Ibanez of course).
Please do not think that I'm greedy and I do not want to share my drawings. Any SSO brother can ask for my assistance at any time and I am happy to help)

BTW there is a possibility to close my account because of copyright infringement. There have been hints...

P.S. B.C.Rich Stealth link


----------



## odibrom

CDR files are ok for me, kind of graphic designer here. 

About the copyrights, I feel your concern. If your drawings are "stolen" from somewhere, that in fact might be a problem, however, if they are your own work, say as a drawing exercise of some sort, I can't see why not. Nevertheless one can always ask to the administration about this...


----------



## turenkodenis

odibrom said:


> CDR files are ok for me, kind of graphic designer here.
> 
> About the copyrights, I feel your concern. If your drawings are "stolen" from somewhere, that in fact might be a problem, however, if they are your own work, say as a drawing exercise of some sort, I can't see why not. Nevertheless one can always ask to the administration about this...



Well I think you are right. Here you go, designer brother.

I definitely need to organize correctly all the blueprints with public excess for you guys.

P.S. Few years ago I made a thread here about making blueprints by myself. I posted kind of a list of guitars models that I wonted to draw in vector. I wanted to know the opinion of SSO users. I know that we have no proper guitar plans of the model we really wonted to have. 
But faced with the guitar companies that was on my wishlist. They strongly requested me not to copy the design of their guitars in any form. Since this is their copyright. 

I wont to help you guys. I do not want to break the laws. Something like this. 

Pease!


----------



## Electrotimber

Hi do you have may be a Stranberger accurate plan?


----------



## CapnForsaggio

Electrotimber said:


> Hi do you have may be a Stranberger accurate plan?



I think there was a Russian guy on here that did some builds. He can probably help out with the Stranberger plans.

You'll need some tools though. Do you have a pet? With sharp teeth?> 

I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## odibrom

CapnForsaggio said:


> I think there was a Russian guy on here that did some builds. He can probably help out with the Stranberger plans.
> 
> You'll need some tools though. Do you have a pet? With sharp teeth?>
> 
> I'm sorry everyone.



Lolololololo,o l ololololololol,lololololol.............. rock on.

Oh, and many thanks for the sharing.

Edit: back after a quick browse in that file - FANTASTIC JOB there. Thank you VERY much. And I like your idea on picking an Ibby "classic" design like a Talman and have a go on 8 stringers. Thumb UP all the WAY.


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> Hi do you have may be a Stranberger accurate plan?


 Stranberger representative was one of those people, who asked not to spread my drawing interpretations. As they have to be shared their original drawing.
Can't find it quickly. Please Google it.



odibrom said:


> Edit: back after a quick browse in that file - FANTASTIC JOB there. Thank you VERY much. And I like your idea on picking an Ibby "classic" design like a Talman and have a go on 8 stringers. Thumb UP all the WAY.



Thanks you for your words. This is for why I did all this. To share with guitar lovers like me.

P.S. 8 string Talman was made for one of SSO users. So I hope someone playing on 8string Talman at this moment!


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> Hi do you have may be a Stranberger accurate plan?



Take a look what I just found on my harddrive.


----------



## turenkodenis

This is not my work actually. ha-ha

And check this


----------



## MoonJelly

I gotta horn in on this action. I've been making myself a little library of plans, and turning my faves into templates, but I don't have a *Schecter Tempest plan.. Anyone have one?* I don't see them at my local music stores, but I love the look of them.


----------



## BouhZik

Hi! 
Awesome plans, and usefull thread.
Do you have plan for an sls headstock? You know, the jackson 3-3 headstock with straight pull strings behind the nut? Since nobody (except the Jackson CS I can't afford) will build a guitar with that headstock for me, I'm probably going to do it myself with a warmoth paddle neck. 
Thanks


----------



## turenkodenis

BouhZik said:


> Hi!
> Awesome plans, and usefull thread.
> Do you have plan for an sls headstock? You know, the jackson 3-3 headstock with straight pull strings behind the nut? Since nobody (except the Jackson CS I can't afford) will build a guitar with that headstock for me, I'm probably going to do it myself with a warmoth paddle neck.
> Thanks




The strings are not so straight actually. But you can modify my blueprints like you finish.

3+3 and 4+2 as a bonus


----------



## turenkodenis

MoonJelly said:


> I gotta horn in on this action. I've been making myself a little library of plans, and turning my faves into templates, but I don't have a *Schecter Tempest plan.. Anyone have one?* I don't see them at my local music stores, but I love the look of them.



Sorry man. Have no at this moment. Soon


----------



## BouhZik

turenkodenis said:


> The strings are not so straight actually. But you can modify my blueprints like you finish.
> 
> 3+3 and 4+2 as a bonus



Thanks a lot! This is awesome


----------



## Electrotimber

turenkodenis said:


> Stranberger representative was one of those people, who asked not to spread my drawing interpretations. As they have to be shared their original drawing.
> Can't find it quickly. Please Google it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your words. This is for why I did all this. To share with guitar lovers like me.
> 
> P.S. 8 string Talman was made for one of SSO users. So I hope someone playing on 8string Talman at this moment!



Hi and Spasiba for the plan.

I really appreciate this and would ask if someone woulds have some hipshot angled bridge in three different angle. I got it direct from Tech Support Hipshot. But I have to say that The file is a pdf but not scaled at proper dimension. If someone is able to convert it with some software as Illustrator it will be great.


I fell in love of a Padalka CS headstok drawing. I would like to have information about a 7 string model.

Many Many thanks again.

Bye


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

So, when you print these, will they print on multiple pages to full size scale?


----------



## Electrotimber

I did one attempt; I just printed it as normal as they sent me on an A4 sheet format and all the drawing dimension was about 1/3 of the normal dimension (like should be) . The width of the sidely part was only 13 mm instead of 38 mm .that's all.


----------



## turenkodenis

I made my blueprints in 1:1 scale on one page because I have an access to really big plotter.
All you need, guys, is to set-up your printer software properly.
If someone of you have some problems with it i can help to split 1:1 scale blueprint into few A4 pages PDF file.


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> I really appreciate this and would ask if someone woulds have some hipshot angled bridge in three different angle. I got it direct from Tech Support Hipshot. But I have to say that The file is a pdf but not scaled at proper dimension. If someone is able to convert it with some software as Illustrator it will be great.



I made some blueprints of angled bridges from HipShot's official PDFs a month ago actually. Tell me what problem do you have with them? Maybe I can help.


----------



## Electrotimber

Like I said in my previously post, I have printed the pdf file just as I got and it was not scaled. it would be glad to bring it to its real dimension. I try now to attach the file.


----------



## Electrotimber

here we go


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> here we go



Now I see. Sorry just checked and I have detail blueprints for all 8string angled Hipshots only.

But I made a quick A4 format mockup for you:
11 degree
18 degree
26 degree

You can check the diminutions on the example of the bridge width. It's 1.5 inches or 38.1 millimetres (you can see it perfectly on 26 degree PDF).

Don't forget to setup your printer to 100% filling page.

Best,
Den


----------



## Electrotimber

I guess that you have not vectorialised the drawing because if I enlarge the zoom the lines loose their continuity.

I guess you should use such program like illustrator and after you redimension the drawing, than have to rastorize the image and save it as pdf format. Please if you are able to transform this file it will be much needed.


----------



## turenkodenis

Yes you are right. I have only 8 string bridges in vector as I told earlier.
But I definitely need to make all versions.
Will let you know. Be sure.


----------



## Electrotimber

you have a pm


----------



## MoonJelly

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> So, when you print these, will they print on multiple pages to full size scale?



Yes. If it's a PDF, select 'Poster' for the layout in the print dialog box, and make sure it's 100% zoom so it's actual size. SVG and DWG files are similar in the way they're plotted, but it depends on the software you're using.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

MoonJelly said:


> Yes. If it's a PDF, select 'Poster' for the layout in the print dialog box, and make sure it's 100% zoom so it's actual size. SVG and DWG files are similar in the way they're plotted, but it depends on the software you're using.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## Electrotimber

MoonJelly said:


> Yes. If it's a PDF, select 'Poster' for the layout in the print dialog box, and make sure it's 100% zoom so it's actual size. SVG and DWG files are similar in the way they're plotted, but it depends on the software you're using.



I guess you are wrong because all depend from the origin file. It doesn't matter if you choose "poster" from your local print menu. You can enlarge whatever you want nut the vector file remain the same. In this case the drawings were too little.


----------



## MoonJelly

Sorry, just speaking from experience with PDF, not vector images. I only have Inkscape, I know there is a way to plot a multiple page printout with it but I haven't got it figured out yet.


----------



## odibrom

Hey, for those with the need for vector drawing software, Autodesk is offering FREE complete licences for Students and Teatchers. Just fill the online forms and you're good to go. Each Licence is valid for 3 years and 2 computers, but I guess one can always find a way to extend them? There you go, no excuse now, go AutoCAD...


----------



## MoonJelly

Not a student or teacher... so that's my excuse.


----------



## odibrom

... They won't check your info... and one is a student for life. Learning till death...


----------



## Electrotimber




----------



## odibrom

On the PDF printing to scale problem, I have received recently some files from reputed brands that had vector PDF graphics and blue prints (technical drawings) out of scale and had no indication of the scale reduction. Had to import them into AutoCAD and rescale them considering the dimensions on the drawings.

So, it is not that simple the printing process of these drawings if they are not to scale in the PDF defined page. One has to know a bit more in depth how to move in the graphic software realm to get things correct.

... And don't trust blindly the print stores, take some rulers and do some measures at the spot before taking the prints home.


----------



## turenkodenis

^ this


----------



## Phantom

Does anyone have some Gibby RD plans? I can't find a good one


----------



## turenkodenis

Phantom said:


> Does anyone have some Gibby RD plans? I can't find a good one



Don't know about good or not but here.


----------



## thinkpad20

turenkodenis said:


> Randy



Wow, I want this. A lot.


----------



## thinkpad20

also, wow, turenkodenis is a frickin hero.


----------



## odibrom

thinkpad20 said:


> also, wow, turenkodenis is a frickin hero.



Yes he is...


----------



## turenkodenis

thinkpad20 said:


> also, wow, turenkodenis is a frickin hero.



No, I'm just a guitar frick like you guys.
Feel free to ask me anything you want.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

turenkodenis said:


> No, I'm just a guitar frick like you guys.
> Feel free to ask me anything you want.



Got one for a 335?


----------



## turenkodenis

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Got one for a 335?



Sorry man, have no time for hollow bodies. Definitely in future.

But I have met simple drawings somewhere in Internet. Google it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

turenkodenis said:


> Sorry man, have no time for hollow bodies. Definitely in future.
> 
> But I have met simple drawings somewhere in Internet. Google it.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Phantom

turenkodenis said:


> Don't know about good or not but here.



Dude you're awesome!


----------



## MoonJelly

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Got one for a 335?



This one.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...GFuc2NvbGxlY3Rpb258Z3g6NDJmYmZhZDdmMDllMGNlNg

And a DWG file here
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/gibson---esque


----------



## odibrom

MoonJelly said:


> This one.
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...GFuc2NvbGxlY3Rpb258Z3g6NDJmYmZhZDdmMDllMGNlNg
> 
> And a DWG file here
> https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/gibson---esque



Thank you very much...


----------



## KnightroExpress

odibrom said:


> ... And don't trust blindly the print stores, take some rulers and do some measures at the spot before taking the prints home.



Yep, definitely good advice. I add a few 1"x1" squares within the printed area, they serve as easy reference points to verify measurements.


----------



## odibrom

KnightroExpress said:


> (...) I add a few 1"x1" squares within the printed area, they serve as easy reference points to verify measurements.



That is called a _graphic scale_ which can take many forms. That is one of them.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

MoonJelly said:


> This one.
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...GFuc2NvbGxlY3Rpb258Z3g6NDJmYmZhZDdmMDllMGNlNg
> 
> And a DWG file here
> https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/gibson---esque



Nice, thanks!


----------



## turenkodenis

Hi guys.
Check out last updated blueprint with measure lines on top of specifications.
Please tell me what do you about this. Will this thing be useful for you? Or maybe it need some changes.

Thanks in advance,
Denis


----------



## odibrom

Graphic scales in metric and imperial. Perfect.


----------



## Infernal_Death

Again many thanks for the Stealth plan, it looks awesome. I already have the wood here for the build 

Anway as you offered to do some more plans, how about some jackson plans ? There are no good plans of a King V, Kelly or Warrior around (at least i am not aware of them).
Also i am a very big fan of the extreme warrior, would also be a nice choice for a plan creation.







Anyway thanks for all your great contributions.

Flo


----------



## turenkodenis

Infernal_Death said:


> Again many thanks for the Stealth plan, it looks awesome. I already have the wood here for the build
> 
> Anway as you offered to do some more plans, how about some jackson plans ? There are no good plans of a King V, Kelly or Warrior around (at least i am not aware of them).
> Also i am a very big fan of the extreme warrior, would also be a nice choice for a plan creation.
> 
> Anyway thanks for all your great contributions.
> 
> Flo



You know, I am a big Jackson shapes fan. Especially Extreme versions from Jackson CS. So I have one for you.
Extreme Warrior
Also I need to mention that every CS Jackson has unique shape curves. You can see it in how bevels go.
It's like they have no etalon template or something like this...
So my blueprint is for more extreme version of Extreme Warrior which I prefer more.

Thanks for your good words also!

Best,
Denis


----------



## turenkodenis

Infernal_Death said:


> Again many thanks for the Stealth plan, it looks awesome. I already have the wood here for the build



And don't forget to make new thread for your building process. Good luck.


----------



## MoonJelly

do you have a destroyer in your stash? I really miss my explorer


----------



## pondman

Do you have a routing plan for an Ibanez edge 7 trem and one for a Floyd 7 trem ?


----------



## goodkingzog

Could you please post a PDF from this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=256244


----------



## cristiancas

turenkodenis said:


> Randy
> 
> Ibby



TY TY TY TY so much!!!

¿can you make a template for a jackson kelly ke-1?


----------



## turenkodenis

MoonJelly said:


> do you have a destroyer in your stash? I really miss my explorer



Destroyer_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75



pondman said:


> Do you have a routing plan for an Ibanez edge 7 trem and one for a Floyd 7 trem ?



Only Floyd trem and it based on dimensions that Floyd Rose put in their PDF. This means that I'm not sure it's 100% correct.
Nevertheless here 



goodkingzog said:


> Could you please post a PDF from this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=256244



Here



cristiancas said:


> ¿can you make a template for a jackson kelly ke-1?



And here


----------



## pondman

Only Floyd trem and it based on dimensions that Floyd Rose put in their PDF. This means that I'm not sure it's 100% correct.
Nevertheless here 


Cheers


----------



## turenkodenis

pondman said:


> Only Floyd trem and it based on dimensions that Floyd Rose put in their PDF. This means that I'm not sure it's 100% correct.
> Nevertheless here
> 
> 
> Cheers



After 1000+ of your builds and you have no FR7 template? 
Anyway glad to help you, Pondman. You are like a hero here for me.


----------



## pondman

turenkodenis said:


> After 1000+ of your builds and you have no FR7 template?
> Anyway glad to help you, Pondman. You are like a hero here for me.



 I know I should have one but I just more or less winged it with scraps of wood glued together  I promise I'll make one this time 

Thanks again.


----------



## Electrotimber

Hi Denis , this request is hard to find . I finding a 7 string multiscale 25.5-27.5 . No metter wich shape. if this does exsist?


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> Hi Denis , this request is hard to find . I finding a 7 string multiscale 25.5-27.5 . No metter wich shape. if this does exsist?



No problem, but there are few webservices like fretfind2d for example if you need just a fret position on the neck. Just google it. But if you need the plan from me tell where the parallel fret must be?

Best,
Denis


----------



## Electrotimber

turenkodenis said:


> No problem, but there are few webservices like fretfind2d for example if you need just a fret position on the neck. Just google it. But if you need the plan from me tell where the parallel fret must be?
> 
> Best,
> Denis



Eh , you are the man. Goliam priatelk!   

I think is 12th fret.


----------



## goodkingzog

turenkodenis said:


> Here
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Aso

turenkodenis said:


> You know, I am a big Jackson shapes fan. Especially Extreme versions from Jackson CS.



Do you happen to have plans for a Jackson Death Warrior? Tempted to try to build one since I can't get Jackson to build me one.


----------



## turenkodenis

Aso said:


> Do you happen to have plans for a Jackson Death Warrior? Tempted to try to build one since I can't get Jackson to build me one.



Yes I have 

Will be back soon after holidays and I will give all the stuff guys.
Cheers


----------



## cristiancas

turenkodenis said:


> Destroyer_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75
> 
> 
> 
> Only Floyd trem and it based on dimensions that Floyd Rose put in their PDF. This means that I'm not sure it's 100% correct.
> Nevertheless here
> 
> 
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> And here



oh men!!! youre great!!! nice detalis in all templates.
ty so much again, and happy new year for you and your family, i really appreciate it.


----------



## mathloss

Thank you guys!! it's a great thread
I'm looking for a N4 washburn plans please.if somebody has that in stock


----------



## turenkodenis

mathloss said:


> Thank you guys!! it's a great thread
> I'm looking for a N4 washburn plans please.if somebody has that in stock



Why it isn't in my vector collection?
Need to make a plan for this unique guitar!


----------



## MoonJelly

On behalf of everyone, thank you for hijacking this thread.


----------



## MikeNeal

got a plan for the hipshot fixed bridges? 6,7, and 8?


----------



## Hywel

MikeNeal said:


> got a plan for the hipshot fixed bridges? 6,7, and 8?



Hipshot have those on their site. https://www.hipshotproducts.com/documents/category/guitar-bridges-1.html

(unless you want them to scale in which case ignore me. Forgot these weren't )


----------



## MikeNeal

Hywel said:


> Hipshot have those on their site. https://www.hipshotproducts.com/documents/category/guitar-bridges-1.html
> 
> (unless you want them to scale in which case ignore me. Forgot these weren't )



yeah in scale, so i can make a template to recess the bridge


----------



## odibrom

If you can edit PDF vector files, you can bring it back to scale yourself... right?


----------



## BouhZik

MoonJelly said:


> On behalf of everyone, thank you for hijacking this thread.



This! Thank you again!

I'm looking for templates to make full face pickguard for an explorer and a strat. Can someone help?


----------



## Monthura

Hey turenkodenis could you do the DK 7 24 you have with a Hipshot bridge instead of the FR. I'm going to be doing my first custom build and would like that for the plans!

Dad's a carpenter and he's going to be helping me, so he'd understand the plans more than I will haha


----------



## VEGA CUSTOM

Hello everyone
I'm looking for plans for a seven-string telecaster.
I do not mind buying the plane, if anyone knows any direction.
The hardware is already decided, but I would like to have a plan to know the measurements
Thank you


----------



## turenkodenis

Electrotimber said:


> Eh , you are the man. Goliam priatelk!
> 
> I think is 12th fret.



this 



Monthura said:


> Hey turenkodenis could you do the DK 7 24 you have with a Hipshot bridge instead of the FR. I'm going to be doing my first custom build and would like that for the plans!
> 
> Dad's a carpenter and he's going to be helping me, so he'd understand the plans more than I will haha



this



VEGA CUSTOM said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm looking for plans for a seven-string telecaster.
> I do not mind buying the plane, if anyone knows any direction.
> The hardware is already decided, but I would like to have a plan to know the measurements
> Thank you



Not actually tele but I hope it will help. this


Best, 
Denis


----------



## VEGA CUSTOM

THANKSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Destroyer_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75
> 
> 
> 
> Only Floyd trem and it based on dimensions that Floyd Rose put in their PDF. This means that I'm not sure it's 100% correct.
> Nevertheless here
> 
> 
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> And here




Thank you!!!


----------



## Dudeaz666

This may be a bit of a long shot but has anybody got plans for any of Matt Bellamy's (muse) guitars?

I own a Manson MB-2 SE but don't really want to remove the neck and hardware to make templates. 

Many Thanks,
Dean


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> Not actually tele but I hope it will help. this
> 
> 
> Best,
> Denis



Any chance you have plans for the 6-string version of that DK?


----------



## Monthura

turenkodenis said:


> this
> 
> Best,
> Denis



This is perfect, thanks!


----------



## turenkodenis

electriceye said:


> Any chance you have plans for the 6-string version of that DK?



Little different but still here you go, man.


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Little different but still here you go, man.



I love you.


----------



## turenkodenis

electriceye said:


> I love you.



Please don't. Just buy me some beer.


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Please don't. Just buy me some beer.



Fair enough!


----------



## MikeNeal

got a full size pdf of the 6,7, and 8 string hipshot bridges?


----------



## turenkodenis

MikeNeal said:


> got a full size pdf of the 6,7, and 8 string hipshot bridges?



Here, man


----------



## MikeNeal

Thank you sir


----------



## jst

How ´bout something like this:
-original Gibson flying-v body shape ( binding around body )
-neck with Gibson dimensions ( thick boat neck ? ) + arrowhead
-24,75 scale
-non-angled neck / neck pocket
-bolt on neck
-hipshot bridge ( 6 string )
-two humbuckers
-top cavity and pick guard, but with a rear battery holder

...or maybe a similar design but with strat neck dimensions?

Thanks.

ps. How does one convert these drawings to svg-file format to be used e.g. with this:
https://shapertools.com/features/


----------



## odibrom

jst said:


> How ´bout something like this:
> -original Gibson flying-v body shape ( binding around body )
> -neck with Gibson dimensions ( thick boat neck ? ) + arrowhead
> -24,75 scale
> -non-angled neck / neck pocket
> -bolt on neck
> -hipshot bridge ( 6 string )
> -two humbuckers
> -rear cavity + battery
> 
> ...or maybe a similar design but with strato neck dimensions?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ps. How does one convert these drawings to svg-file format to be used e.g. with this:
> https://shapertools.com/features/



Is that a hand driven "CNC" router? Damn, nice tool.


----------



## skewkus13

looking for esp M2 and horizon with cockstock. any chance you have those my good man??


----------



## ZERO1

Any chance you got plans for a jackson kelly with a tom style bridge instead of the floyd rose? id appreciate it


----------



## JohnBSAS

Thank you, thank you turenkodenis, man, i love your work is amazing. all your drawins.
Bro I am from argentina and i hope that you can make my dream come true. I need A full scale PDF 1:1 Ibanez Paul gilbert PGM 301 Fixed Bridge. here in my country this guitar is discontinued, so please, please man can you help me? PGM 301 6 Strings that's my dream man. sorry about my inglish and thanks master turenkodenis.


----------



## turenkodenis

JohnBSAS said:


> Thank you, thank you turenkodenis, man, i love your work is amazing. all your drawins.
> Bro I am from argentina and i hope that you can make my dream come true. I need A full scale PDF 1:1 Ibanez Paul gilbert PGM 301 Fixed Bridge. here in my country this guitar is discontinued, so please, please man can you help me? PGM 301 6 Strings that's my dream man. sorry about my inglish and thanks master turenkodenis.




Can't ignore your massage. Here you go bro. PGM

Only the best wishes from Ukraine to Argentina.

Best,
Denis


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Got one for a BC Rich Eagle?


----------



## JohnBSAS

oh man, thank you, thank you i love you. you are a good man. god bless you Turenkodenis.


----------



## JohnBSAS

Hey man, thank you for PGM 301 plans they are amazing. now i can try to build one.
Bro, i' dont want abuse from your help but, can you post the Ibanez FRM2 Paul gilbert model? i need the pdf full scale. if you can't, how i can convert from the ibanez rar files that you post previously. what software can i use? i hope that you can help me. god bless you, and god bless Ukraine. pd. B.C rich guitars also are amazing. sorry about my inglish. and thanks again master.


----------



## odibrom

The .rar file is a zip or archive file. You can open it with freeware archivers like IZarc or 7-Zip or many others.

These files come with many .CDR files in it, which are Corel Draw files. For those you'll really need Corel Draw software (vector graphic software).


----------



## JohnBSAS

odibrom said:


> The .rar file is a zip or archive file. You can open it with freeware archivers like IZarc or 7-Zip or many others.
> 
> These files come with many .CDR files in it, which are Corel Draw files. For those you'll really need Corel Draw software (vector graphic software).


thanks [FONT=&quot]Odibrom. and with corel can i convert to pdf? only need FMR2 Paul Gilbert Model full scale. and again Thanks master turenkodenis for your amazing work.[/FONT]


----------



## odibrom

Yes, with Corel Draw you can convert to .PDF, .DXF, .DWG, .EVG, .AI and many many others, depending, obviously on the software version.


----------



## JohnBSAS

odibrom said:


> Yes, with Corel Draw you can convert to .PDF, .DXF, .DWG, .EVG, .AI and many many others, depending, obviously on the software version.


thank you man.


----------



## turenkodenis

JohnBSAS said:


> thank you man.



Or just use this


----------



## JohnBSAS

turenkodenis said:


> Or just use this


oh...master only you can do this beautiful drawings. thank you, thank you turenkodenis. what i needed was the model with 2 humbuckings but this...
this... i'm crying of happiness. god bless you turenkodenis. eternally grateful to you. thank you, thank you one million times.


----------



## electriceye

This is probably redundant, but do you have a BC Rich Gunslinger (original, not Korean)?


----------



## JohnBSAS

Hi master turenkodenis, i want to ask you something.
In the Ibanez site Spects for PGM301 Said:
[FONT=&quot]PGM Scale/Length 648mm/25.5" 
a:* Width at Nut 43mm 
b:* Width Last Fret 58mm 
c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm 
d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm 
Radius 430mm 

[/FONT]
Ibanez FRM150TR Spects:
Scale/Length/628mm/24.7"
[FONT=&quot]a:* Width at Nut 43mm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]b:* Width Last Fret [/FONT]57mm 
[FONT=&quot]c:* Thickness 1st Fret [/FONT]22mm
[FONT=&quot]d:* Thickness 12th Fret [/FONT]24mm
[FONT=&quot]Radius [/FONT]305mm 

And your Beautiful plans said 42 mm at the nut.
If I print this two plans, PGM301 and FRM150, drawings are scaled?
The size of plans are right?

I really really want to build this two guitars. Sorry about this question and my English. 
Master turenkodenis.


----------



## turenkodenis

JohnBSAS said:


> Hi master turenkodenis, i want to ask you something.
> In the Ibanez site Spects for PGM301 Said:
> [FONT=&quot]PGM Scale/Length 648mm/25.5"
> a:* Width at Nut 43mm
> b:* Width Last Fret 58mm
> c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm
> d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm
> Radius 430mm
> 
> [/FONT]
> Ibanez FRM150TR Spects:
> Scale/Length/628mm/24.7"
> [FONT=&quot]a:* Width at Nut 43mm[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]b:* Width Last Fret [/FONT]57mm
> [FONT=&quot]c:* Thickness 1st Fret [/FONT]22mm
> [FONT=&quot]d:* Thickness 12th Fret [/FONT]24mm
> [FONT=&quot]Radius [/FONT]305mm
> 
> And your Beautiful plans said 42 mm at the nut.
> If I print this two plans, PGM301 and FRM150, drawings are scaled?
> The size of plans are right?
> 
> I really really want to build this two guitars. Sorry about this question and my English.
> Master turenkodenis.



Hi. all the specs are mentioned in the 'Specification' block in the blueprint. And it's in 1:1 full scale. If an Ibanez site told some other numbers like nut width please tell me. I'll will fix this issue.
Or if you need some extra options just let me know. I will make custom plueprint special for you as soon as possible.

Best!


----------



## odibrom

turenkodenis said:


> (...)
> Or if you need some extra options just let me know. I will make custom blueprint special for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Best!



Dude, this is a GOLD MEDAL statement. Thumbs up for helping people out. 

       

RESPECT BIG TIME


----------



## JohnBSAS

turenkodenis said:


> Hi. all the specs are mentioned in the 'Specification' block in the blueprint. And it's in 1:1 full scale. If an Ibanez site told some other numbers like nut width please tell me. I'll will fix this issue.
> Or if you need some extra options just let me know. I will make custom plueprint special for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Best!


 Thanks master. In ibanezrules.com and Jemsite.com said this spects:
*[FONT=&quot]PGM 301 / RG1570 Neck profiles[/FONT]*
PGM Scale/Length 648mm/25.5" 
a:* Width at Nut 43mm 
b:* Width Last Fret 58mm 
c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm 
d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm 
Radius 430mm 

RG1570 Scale/Length 648mm/25.5" 
a:* Width at Nut 43mm 
b:* Width Last Fret 58mm 
c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm 
d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm 
Radius 430mm

This two necks the same profile. I need The PGM 301 with this 43 mm at nut and
58mm last fret. I think that this neck profile is the same in the ibanez prestige line.
Can you fix that? In your plans spects said 42mm at nut.

And FMR 150 in Ibanez site the spects:

Scale: 628mm/24.7"
a:* Width at Nut 43mm
b:* Width at 22 Fret 57mm
c:* Thickness 1st Fret 22mm
d:* Thickness 12th Fret 24mm
Radius 305mm

I need this specs my friend, can you do that? And FMR2 with 2 humbuckings.
man i appreciate what you do. god bless you turenkodenis. thank you very much bro.


----------



## JohnBSAS

Master Turenkodenis i think that you can add this at your design.


----------



## turenkodenis

JohnBSAS said:


> Thanks master. In ibanezrules.com and Jemsite.com said this spects:
> *[FONT=&quot]PGM 301 / RG1570 Neck profiles[/FONT]*
> PGM Scale/Length 648mm/25.5"
> a:* Width at Nut 43mm
> b:* Width Last Fret 58mm
> c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm
> d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm
> Radius 430mm
> 
> RG1570 Scale/Length 648mm/25.5"
> a:* Width at Nut 43mm
> b:* Width Last Fret 58mm
> c:* Thickness 1st Fret 18mm
> d:* Thickness 12th Fret 20mm
> Radius 430mm
> 
> This two necks the same profile. I need The PGM 301 with this 43 mm at nut and
> 58mm last fret. I think that this neck profile is the same in the ibanez prestige line.
> Can you fix that? In your plans spects said 42mm at nut.
> 
> And FMR 150 in Ibanez site the spects:
> 
> Scale: 628mm/24.7"
> a:* Width at Nut 43mm
> b:* Width at 22 Fret 57mm
> c:* Thickness 1st Fret 22mm
> d:* Thickness 12th Fret 24mm
> Radius 305mm
> 
> I need this specs my friend, can you do that? And FMR2 with 2 humbuckings.
> man i appreciate what you do. god bless you turenkodenis. thank you very much bro.




Tick
Tock


----------



## JohnBSAS

turenkodenis said:


> Tick
> Tock



Oh my god, denis i love you man. Thank you, thank you.
Icould never repay you for this. What can I say? Thanks you for your time,
For your help, thanks for all you do for me. I hope all your wishes come true,
God bless you and your family.
I am eternally grateful to you Master turenkodenis. My very best wishes to you 
From argentina. you are my hero bro, Thanks one million times.


----------



## turenkodenis

JohnBSAS said:


> Oh my god, denis i love you man. Thank you, thank you.
> Icould never repay you for this. What can I say? Thanks you for your time,
> For your help, thanks for all you do for me. I hope all your wishes come true,
> God bless you and your family.
> I am eternally grateful to you Master turenkodenis. My very best wishes to you
> From argentina. you are my hero bro, Thanks one million times.



Only best from Ukraine for you, my Argentinian friend.
Have a nice time with your projects!


----------



## goodkingzog

Hi Turkodenis, is it possible to for you to re-imagine the drawing of the Destroyer you posted a little while back, but with 8-string configuration and 27" scale? Hope you can help with this


----------



## turenkodenis

goodkingzog said:


> Hi Turkodenis, is it possible to for you to re-imagine the drawing of the Destroyer you posted a little while back, but with 8-string configuration and 27" scale? Hope you can help with this


Made one for you LINK

But the balance is far from perfect I think. You know neck dive thing.

Check this Meshuggah's custom BTW LINK

Best,
Denis


----------



## goodkingzog

turenkodenis said:


> Made one for you LINK
> 
> But the balance is far from perfect I think. You know neck dive thing.
> 
> Check this Meshuggah's custom BTW LINK
> 
> Best,
> Denis



Thank you so very much for this, I was thinking to balance possible neck dive by a heavier body wood. Thanks once again for the links and fantastic plans


----------



## JohnBSAS

turenkodenis said:


> Hi. all the specs are mentioned in the 'Specification' block in the blueprint. And it's in 1:1 full scale. If an Ibanez site told some other numbers like nut width please tell me. I'll will fix this issue.
> Or if you need some extra options just let me know. I will make custom plueprint special for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Best!



Master sorry about this:

In 2005, Ibanez changed the PGM301 neck construction to 5 piece maple and walnut laminate, and also changed to neck profile. The new Prestige profile is as follows; 
Width at nut - 43mm 
Width last fret - 58mm 
Thickness 1st Fret - 18mm 
Thickness 12th Fret -20mm 
Radius - 430mm 

and i needed this:
[FONT=&quot]Width at nut - 43mm 
Width last fret - 56mm 
Thickness 1st Fret - 18mm 
Thickness 12th Fret -20mm 
Radius - 430mm 

[/FONT]sorry master turenkodenis, it was my fault. i need the PGM 301 With this 43mm at nut and 56 mm at last fret. i think that this neck profile is the same in the ibanez Jem.
this neck profile is of 2004 year. i was wrong with the year of production.
can you fix a plan with this spects for me? please denis, i hope that you can do your amazing art. please master, please. if you can, please can do one with tremolo bridge, and one with fixed bridge? i need the two, fixed bridge and tremolo bridge. if you can't i understand bro.
best wishes from argentina and sorry about my english.


----------



## turenkodenis

You are the main PG fun in Argentina, my friend!!! This is for sure.
So, I updated the HT version. You can re-download it from the same link.
Than FR version here.
And only for you I have HHH and trem PGM models. That's it. Paul didn't have any other production models 

Anyway no thanks from now. Just buy me two good beers!!!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Ghost rep and spectral likes to you, turenkodenis!


----------



## JohnBSAS

turenkodenis said:


> You are the main PG fun in Argentina, my friend!!! This is for sure.
> So, I updated the HT version. You can re-download it from the same link.
> Than FR version here.
> And only for you I have HHH and trem PGM models. That's it. Paul didn't have any other production models
> 
> Anyway no thanks from now. Just buy me two good beers!!!



This is too much denis, really you are the king, and your drawings excellent!
and yes i am very grateful to you. thanks, thanks my friend. best wishes to you, master turenkodenis. god bless you and god bless ukraine.


----------



## jwade

How about a FTM33?


----------



## turenkodenis

jwade said:


> How about a FTM33?



Soon, my friend


----------



## Crundles

turenkodenis said:


> this



Hey Denis, thank you for your help in this thread, this Chiroptera is incredible!

Would you happen to have other Skervesen-y things? If you have something like a 6-7 string Shoggie (non-fanned if possible) I'd basically be in tears 

Thanks again!


----------



## MoonJelly

Denis, your work is awesome and it gives me ideas. Any chance I could convince you to pull out a plan for a Teuffel Antonio?







....I'm thinking of building a 28" scale baritone with a funky body shape....


....maybe even a fanned-fret 28.5-30"....shhh don't tell anybody


----------



## goodkingzog

turenkodenis said:


> Soon, my friend



Is it soon yet?


----------



## goodkingzog

goodkingzog said:


> Is it soon yet?



Bump


----------



## electriceye

Any chance you have a Jackson King V? (KV1, KV Pro, etc.). Thanks!


----------



## turenkodenis

electriceye said:


> Any chance you have a Jackson King V? (KV1, KV Pro, etc.). Thanks!



Yep, have some. Will give you them soon.


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Yep, have some. Will give you them soon.



I <3 U


----------



## jwade

turenkodenis said:


> Soon, my friend



Thumbs up


----------



## electriceye

Also, any chance you have the BC Rich Gunslinger? I have one, but not sure how to create a decent template from it. I may try anyway.


----------



## Phantom

goodkingzog said:


> Bump



I am a +1 for the FTM33 please...


----------



## turenkodenis

Phantom said:


> I am a +1 for the FTM33 please...



Guys, everything will be ready ASAP. It's just a hobby for me at this moment and sometimes I need work first to get some time for my hobby. Sorry.


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Guys, everything will be ready ASAP. It's just a hobby for me at this moment and sometimes I need work first to get some time for my hobby. Sorry.



Don't apologize!! You are doing us a great favor.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Great thread 

anyone got anything similar to an esp viper?? Pref 6 string ( :0 )

 fingers crossed


----------



## turenkodenis

electriceye said:


> Any chance you have a Jackson King V? (KV1, KV Pro, etc.). Thanks!


Here you go as promised 
FR-inline6
ToM-3x3


----------



## turenkodenis

Mr_Mar10 said:


> Great thread
> 
> anyone got anything similar to an esp viper?? Pref 6 string ( :0 )
> 
> fingers crossed



Boom


----------



## Mr_Mar10

turenkodenis said:


> Boom





U are a leg-end Denis!!!1 many thanks.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Mod, can you please "Sticky" this thread?


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Here you go as promised
> FR-inline6
> ToM-3x3



OMG!!! :lowdown: Thank you!!!


----------



## goodkingzog

turenkodenis said:


> Here you go as promised
> FR-inline6
> ToM-3x3



Awesome stuff


----------



## electriceye

Just so you know, your plans ARE being put to good use!!


----------



## turenkodenis

electriceye said:


> Just so you know, your plans ARE being put to good use!!


Thank you, friend, for your post!
So cool when someone creates a guitar from scratch that based of my drawings.
Waiting for a project thread from you now with all the buiding details


----------



## Monthura

This is what I have so far using your RG plans


----------



## electriceye

turenkodenis said:


> Thank you, friend, for your post!
> So cool when someone creates a guitar from scratch that based of my drawings.
> Waiting for a project thread from you now with all the buiding details



My goal is to make at LEASt one from this, the two Jackson Vs you posted and the BCR Stealth. I think this one, however, will be a mainstay in my "shop," as I envision building more DK6-like superstrats than anything. I'll probably use the spearhead BCR headstock on most of them, though (I posted a picture of it in my V build thread).

Maybe I'll even build you one! 

As soon as I'm finished with this template, I'm going to use a polar body. Not sure if I'll just stick with a solid color or a figured top. I'm thinking a matte black, single hum with a nice quilt or birdseye board and birdseye or mahogany neck.


----------



## turenkodenis

Monthura said:


> This is what I have so far using your RG plans



Guys you are awesome!
I would like to have free time for making more blueprins to inspiration you with more ideas. 

Keep it up!


----------



## odibrom

Monthura said:


> This is what I have so far using your RG plans



This looks like a solid build, but that headstock is HUGE. Really HUGE


----------



## Monthura

Ya it's a little big. We are going to be shaping it more soon, just been busy


----------



## odibrom

Hey, all cool, if you like it, you like it.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Anyone got a mayones regius 6 template????


----------



## dimstam83

Caparison Horus HGS.That would be killer.


----------



## Electrotimber

Anyone got a BlackMachine 7 strings fanned fret 24 frets plan . I have this but is not in proper dimension. I think I need to redimension but I can't.


----------



## Electrotimber

this is another version.! 

Also my question is about installing regular humbucker instead of slanted one on a multiscale guitar. Can i move them in order to the last fret?


----------



## domsch1988

I'm normally not the guy to ask for such things, but in preparation for a build i could use some plans of a Sterling JP50


----------



## andrx

hi, do you have this? 4+3 jackson hadstock


----------



## turenkodenis

andrx said:


> hi, do you have this? 4+3 jackson hadstock



this will help


----------



## andrx

turenkodenis said:


> this will help


thank you


----------



## Kilaumu

@turenkodenis do you can sugesting me How to drawing 7 string multiscale with FretFind2D tools?
scale: 648mm
width nut: 48mm
All the size values are in millimeters...
may you gave me some screenshoot or something, i'm waiting for your replys...


----------



## turenkodenis

Kilaumu said:


> @turenkodenis do you can sugesting me How to drawing 7 string multiscale with FretFind2D tools?
> scale: 648mm
> width nut: 48mm
> All the size values are in millimeters...
> may you gave me some screenshoot or something, i'm waiting for your replys...
> View attachment 54103


What's the problem there, my friend? There on top you can choose inches if you ask me for this, no?


----------



## Rusti

Kilaumu said:


> @turenkodenis do you can sugesting me How to drawing 7 string multiscale with FretFind2D tools?
> scale: 648mm
> width nut: 48mm
> All the size values are in millimeters...
> may you gave me some screenshoot or something, i'm waiting for your replys...
> View attachment 54103


You switched from inches to millimeters but dimensions don't get automatically converted, so now you have 25.5mm and 28mm scale. Replace them with 648 and 711. As soon as you do it you will still have 1.375mm width at nut, which will make the fretboard look super narrow, so don't bother the preview until you've converted every dimensions (except "perpendicular fret distance" which is ratio and not a dimension, so it's not in inches nor in mm).


----------



## Bezzr

turenkodenis said:


> Sure, I have many of them. Can make a custom for you also.
> Just tell me what specs do you need.



Would you happen to have any plans for 6 string Regius?


----------



## Mr_Mar10

How would one take Denis awesome plans & convert them into a format a laser cutting service could process?


----------



## MikeNeal

i bring the picture into sketchup, then trace it and export as .dxf then it can be laser cut. PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## le_meneghini

Hi everyone, Does anyone have the template of the Jackson Concorde RR?


----------



## turenkodenis

le_meneghini said:


> Hi everyone, Does anyone have the template of the Jackson Concorde RR?


Cheers


----------



## le_meneghini

turenkodenis said:


> Cheers


Thank you so much dude.


----------



## yuri_1973

Hi guys,

I'm interested in getting a good quality 540pii body replica. Must be with finish.

Any hint if there's anyone selling/making those *in Europe*? (I've seen Perle sells them, but no finish + shipping + import fees just turn me down).


----------



## fonzie

Hello. Has anyone seen plans for Mayones guitars? Especially interested in Duvell model with Hipshot bridge. Either 6 or 7 strings...
Also interested in proper Blackmachine style plans for 6 and 7 w/Hipshot or similar...
Cheers!


----------



## VEGA CUSTOM

MAYONES!!!!!!!!!me too!!!!


----------



## Soya

turenkodenis said:


> Cheers



B-bump. Are you still being super generous with guitar plans, good sir?


----------



## Griffmob

This is an amazing thread, I was referred here from another member b/c I was looking for 7 string Ibanez plans...however all the links in here are dead.

I'd be willing to kick down some cash for the PDF's if anyone has them...please let me know


----------



## turenkodenis

Sorry, my DropBox is dead now. Tell me what you need. And I'll try to put the link asap


----------



## andrx

turenkodenis said:


> Sorry, my DropBox is dead now. Tell me what you need. And I'll try to put the link asap


do you have a telecaster body for 7 strings?


----------



## Soya

turenkodenis said:


> Sorry, my DropBox is dead now. Tell me what you need. And I'll try to put the link asap


I'm looking for a Skervesen swan plan for a Ibanez 7 string neck.


----------



## Griffmob

turenkodenis said:


> Sorry, my DropBox is dead now. Tell me what you need. And I'll try to put the link asap



You're awesome! Please PM me your Paypal address. Your work here ought to be rewarded somehow 

I'm looking for any Ibanez 7 String necks...

Thanks, turenkodenis!


----------



## Jzbass25

turenkodenis said:


> Sorry, my DropBox is dead now. Tell me what you need. And I'll try to put the link asap



Do you have Ibanez Jem and UV neck plans? (Potentially both the 56/66mm and 58/68mm ones)


----------



## turenkodenis

Have them. Can make a lnk for you.


----------



## fripper

[QUOTE = "Griffmob, post: 4826151, member: 88637"] Este es un hilo sorprendente, me recomendaron aquí de otro miembro b / c Estaba buscando 7 cadenas de Ibanez planes ... sin embargo, todos los enlaces aquí están muertos .

Estaría dispuesto a pagar algo de efectivo por los PDF si alguien los tiene ... por favor, hágamelo saber [/ QUOTE]
hla, yo tengo ese plano ,donde lo envio . saludos


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Got any for a BC Rich EAGLE?


----------



## cip 123

Mayones Duvell plans would be sick!


----------



## fonzie

Also interested in Mayones Duvell plans, 6 and 7 string. And in addition:
- Jackson King V w/ TOM and 3+3 headstock
- Ibanez FR6UC
- Skervesen Raptor 6 and 7


----------



## JohnBSAS

hi master turenkodenis;
Hello my friend, greetings from Argentina, how are you? I hope you are well. it's me again, I'm writing to tell you to finally i buy an jackson guitar. Now I have time to do my project. I realized that in your excellent drawings of the ibanez 301 PG there is a small error and I can not fix it. can you help me?
Well, the problem is the following. the mics have to be more behind the neck. just a little bit and I do not know how to fix your drawing. Can you fix a plan for me?

the problem is this :


i need the PGM 300 With this spects:
scale: 648mm/25.5"
Width: 43mm at NUT
Width: 58mm at 24F
Thickness: 18mm at 1F
Thickness: 20mm at 12F
Radius: 430mmR
Well, if you do not have time, I understand. Bro, I admire your work a lot.
Sorry about my english master.


----------



## penguin_316

Fret2find has been a downgraded to an excel spreadsheet to fact-check your CAD drawings. Importing the info into your CAD software doesn’t work anymore.

Design the guitar dimensions you want, then draw it up in CAD using the fret2find numbers as a fact check. It works pretty easily. Standard scale drawings are easy, multi scale is a bit more involved but not to bad. It helps if you know Pythagorean theory to figure out a few things.

If I have time I might make a video...things like this have frustrated me for so long. If I can help one person avoid all of that i’ll do a “tutorial”.

You can add any body shape you want with an accurate top view of a guitar loaded into your CAD, then trace it basically.


----------



## penguin_316

So, make an accurate fretboard.

Import an image of a shape of a body you like...trace it.

Send it to CAM and start milling. Or send it to your printer for full size dimensions and start making templates.


----------



## eddiewarlock

Any chance to gey AN ibanez 540 pii plan? Or am i late to the party? Thanks!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

does anybody has an Ibby S series 7 string plan?


----------



## eddiewarlock

Erick Kroenen said:


> does anybody has an Ibby S series 7 string plan?


I don't know if i still have it, but i did build an S series 7 string, the body shape and dimensions are the same, you just need to make the neck pocket wider.

Edit: yes, i have it, give me your email address if you're interested in a 6 string S series.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

erickhpulido at gmail, thank you so much


----------



## Defyantly

eddiewarlock said:


> I don't know if i still have it, but i did build an S series 7 string, the body shape and dimensions are the same, you just need to make the neck pocket wider.
> 
> Edit: yes, i have it, give me your email address if you're interested in a 6 string S series.



Can I also receive the ibby s plans. micahwright777 at yahoo. Thanks in advance. I'm sure its not that much harder to make it a seven string.


----------



## Omzig

Hey guys 

I uploaded turks old Ibanez plans i found on my hdd as a .rar to my gdrive folder here's the LINK 

If he want these removed just fire me a PM and i'll full the files,i haven't ever got around to using them so im not sure if they need scaling or any alterations,have fun.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

thank you so much


----------



## fonzie

Omzig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I uploaded turks old Ibanez plans i found on my hdd as a .rar to my gdrive folder here's the LINK
> 
> If he want these removed just fire me a PM and i'll full the files,i haven't ever got around to using them so im not sure if they need scaling or any alterations,have fun.


 Oh! Thank you very much indeed. 
Any other plans on your hdd besides these?


----------



## Albake21

Omzig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I uploaded turks old Ibanez plans i found on my hdd as a .rar to my gdrive folder here's the LINK
> 
> If he want these removed just fire me a PM and i'll full the files,i haven't ever got around to using them so im not sure if they need scaling or any alterations,have fun.


Damn dude, thank you! This collection is amazing!


----------



## eddiewarlock

Sorry guys, i forgot about this thread!! will mail the plans right away! let me know when you get them!


----------



## eddiewarlock

Btw, my little brother made me a PDF tracing of a Suhr modern, based on aproximate size, if anybody wants them. Also if anybody has a Solar Type A guitar plan, please, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## eddiewarlock

i downloaded the rar. Ibanez files, but despite getting corel viewer, i can't dee the plans. Are you guys having the same issue?


----------



## Omzig

eddiewarlock said:


> i downloaded the rar. Ibanez files, but despite getting corel viewer, i can't dee the plans. Are you guys having the same issue?



Use Inkscape it's free


----------



## Defyantly

I will have to try that. I also cant see the images. 
Thanks eddiewarlock I received those plans.


----------



## Defyantly

eddiewarlock said:


> Btw, my little brother made me a PDF tracing of a Suhr modern, based on aproximate size, if anybody wants them. Also if anybody has a Solar Type A guitar plan, please, let me know. Thanks!


I wouldn't mind those suhr plans if you still have them!


----------



## Albake21

Defyantly said:


> I wouldn't mind those suhr plans if you still have them!


I will happily second this. I want to collect as many plans as I can. Gotta collect them all!


----------



## eddiewarlock

ok guys, send me your email addresses so i can send them to you. The measurements are aproximate, but i think they are ok.


----------



## Albake21

Does anyone happen to have any Mayones plans? I'd love to find a Regius plan.


----------



## eddiewarlock

i think i have a regius plan.
Edit: yes, i have a mayones regius plan-minus the headstock.

I have printed this plan and this one looks good. It's pretty basic, just an outline and a centerline, but that's basically all you need.

Pm you email address and i'll send it to you


----------



## Defyantly

Here is a couple sites I found with free plans (mostly traditional shapes but some unique ones)
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/other-brands
https://www.electricherald.com/


----------



## Albake21

Defyantly said:


> Here is a couple sites I found with free plans (mostly traditional shapes but some unique ones)
> https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/other-brands
> https://www.electricherald.com/


Those JPX and JP6 templates alone are worth it, thank you!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

I'd like the suhr plans please, erickhpulido @ gmail.com I converted the files in coreldraw to AI no problems whatsoever


----------



## Erick Kroenen

if anyone has the esp arrow template, please share it, thanks


----------



## Garlik

eddiewarlock said:


> Btw, my little brother made me a PDF tracing of a Suhr modern, based on aproximate size, if anybody wants them. Also if anybody has a Solar Type A guitar plan, please, let me know. Thanks!



I'll take the Solar if you still have it. k.kinnison at gmail. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eddiewarlock

the solar is just a tracing on paper, nothing digital. A friend of mine just bought a Washburn solar and i went running and traced it.


----------



## Garlik

eddiewarlock said:


> the solar is just a tracing on paper, nothing digital. A friend of mine just bought a Washburn solar and i went running and traced it.



Oh okay. I guess I'll pass then, I haven't done my first build yet, so I need all the help I can get 

Thanks though!


----------



## LiqoricePete

Would anyone be willing to share that particular extreme warrior plan from this thread? I was following this thread and picked up few plans that piqued my interest, but now this shape is really starting to grow on me (obsessing). At that time I think I was completely oblivious of this whole guitar model.
I have few wood blanks waiting for inspiration and would be great to take some measurements and see if those pieces are large enough to do a one piece body.


----------



## Omzig

LiqoricePete said:


> Would anyone be willing to share that particular extreme warrior plan from this thread? I was following this thread and picked up few plans that piqued my interest, but now this shape is really starting to grow on me (obsessing). At that time I think I was completely oblivious of this whole guitar model.
> I have few wood blanks waiting for inspiration and would be great to take some measurements and see if those pieces are large enough to do a one piece body.




This one ? Extreme_Warrior_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf


----------



## LiqoricePete

Sweet, thank you very much. I have looked pictures of these and to me they all seem to be little different. I quess I can adjust it to my liking.


----------



## dimstam83

Hello.Is there any way to find the full list of turenkodenis plans in the first page.Damn vesad ransom destroyed my hard drive.My email is dimstam83 at gmail com.Thanks in advance brothers.


----------



## Omzig

dimstam83 said:


> Hello.Is there any way to find the full list of turenkodenis plans in the first page.Damn vesad ransom destroyed my hard drive.My email is dimstam83 at gmail com.Thanks in advance brothers.



Here's a file list my saved SS.org plans folder

540P_FR_HH.pdf
chiRoptera7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5-27.5.pdf
DK_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.pdf
Extreme_Warrior_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
Kelly_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
KV_3x3_ToM_24_HH_NT_24.75.pdf
plans.txt
RD_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.pdf
RG_8_UVMC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.pdf
Rhoads_7_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.pdf
SC7B_T.pdf
Soloist_4x2_CS_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
Stealth_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
Strandberg_Custom_Boden_8.pdf

540P_FR_HH.cdr
540P_FR_HS.cdr
Arondite_C.cdr
Arondite_D.cdr
Arondite_X.cdr
Artfield.cdr
AR_C.cdr
AR_T.cdr
AR_T_7_AT.cdr
AR_T_AT.cdr
AR_X.cdr
Axstar_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Darkstone.cdr
Destroyerman_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
Destroyer_7_FR_24_AANJ.cdr
Destroyer_8_HT_24_NT_29.4.cdr
Destroyer_FR_24_AANJ.cdr
Destroyer_HT.cdr
Falchion_7_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Falchion_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Falchion_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Fireman_FR_24_SSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Fireman_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
Fireman_ToM_22_SSS_SetIn_24.75.cdr
FR_FR_HH.cdr
FR_HT_HH.cdr
Glaive_7_HT.cdr
Glaive_FR.cdr
Glaive_HT.cdr
Glaive_MTM.cdr
Glaive_NT_MTM.cdr
Halberd_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Halberd_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Halberd_ToM_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Iceman_7_HT_24_SetIn_25.5.cdr
Iceman_7_ToM_24_BoltOn_26.225.cdr
Iceman_8_HT_24_HSS_BoltOn_27.cdr
Iceman_8_HT_24_NT_29.4.cdr
Iceman_DMM_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
Iceman_FR_24_NT_25.5.cdr
Iceman_HT_24_SetIn_25.5.cdr
Iceman_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
Infinity_8_HT_24_HH_NT_27.cdr
Maxxas_FR_HH_22_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Maxxas_FR_H_29_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Maxxas_ToM_H_29_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
plans.txt
Radius_FR_HH.cdr
Radius_FR_HSS.cdr
Radius_JS_7_FR_HH.cdr
Radius_JS_FR_24.cdr
Radius_JS_FR_HH.cdr
Radius_JS_FX_HH.cdr
Radius_JS_HT_HH.cdr
Radius_JS_HT_P90.cdr
RGA_7_FR_HH.cdr
RGA_7_HT_HH.cdr
RGA_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RGA_FR_HH.cdr
RGA_HT_HH.cdr
RGD_7_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
RGD_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
RGD_7_ToM_24_HH_NT_27.cdr
RGD_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RGD_8_HT_24_HH_NT_28.cdr
RGD_8_TAM_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RGD_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
RGD_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
RGJC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
RGR_FR_HS.cdr
RGR_FR_HS.pdf
RGT_8_M8M_HT_24_HH_NT_29.4.cdr
RGT_FR.cdr
RGT_HT.cdr
RGT_MTM.cdr
RG_7_FR_HH.cdr
RG_7_FR_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
RG_7_FR_JEM_AANJ.cdr
RG_7_FR_UV.cdr
RG_7_FR_UV_AANJ.cdr
RG_7_FR_UV_MC.cdr
RG_7_HT_HH.cdr
RG_7_HT_HH_ToM.cdr
RG_7_HT_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
RG_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RG_8_M8M_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_29.4.cdr
RG_8_P_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RG_8_TAM_HT_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RG_8_UVMC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.cdr
RG_9_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_28.cdr
RG_FR_30FRETS.cdr
RG_FR_HH.cdr
RG_FR_HH_AANJ.cdr
RG_FR_HH_CLEAN.cdr
RG_FR_HSH.cdr
RG_FR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
RG_FR_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
RG_FR_HSH_CLEAN.cdr
RG_FR_HSS.cdr
RG_FR_HSS_AANJ.cdr
RG_FR_HSS_Clean.cdr
RG_FR_JEM.cdr
RG_FR_JEM_777.cdr
RG_FR_JEM_AANJ.cdr
RG_FR_JEM_RootBeer.cdr
RG_HT_HH.cdr
RG_HT_HH_AANJ.cdr
RG_HT_HH_AANJ.svg
RG_HT_HH_CLEAN.cdr
RG_HT_HSH.cdr
RG_HT_HSH_AANJ.cdr
RG_HT_HSH_CLEAN.cdr
RG_HT_HSS.cdr
RG_HT_HSS_AANJ.cdr
RG_HT_HSS_CLEAN.cdr
RG_HT_JEM_AANJ.cdr
RG_JPM.cdr
RG_MTM.cdr
RG_PGM_FR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
RG_PGM_HT_HHH_AANJ.cdr
RG_PGM_HT_HSH_AANJ.cdr
RG_PGM_TR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
RVX_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Star_Destroyer_FR.cdr
S_7_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
S_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
S_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
S_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
S_HT_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Talman_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
Talman_HT_22_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Talman_R_HT_22_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Turbot_FR_HH.cdr
Turbot_FR_HH_Ballback.cdr
V2_FR_22_HH_SetIn_25.5.cdr
V2_TR_22_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
VBlade_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Voyager_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
V_HT_22_HHH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
V_HT_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
WRB_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
Xiphox_7_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Xiphox_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
Xiphox_HT_27_HS_NT_25.5.cdr
XV500_FR_22_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr

Hope that helps?


----------



## dimstam83

Sorry Omzig.I meant the files.Is there any way to download them?Thanks.


----------



## Omzig

dimstam83 said:


> Sorry Omzig.I meant the files.Is there any way to download them?Thanks.



Cool np Ive thrown them up on my Gdrive for you guys

LINK

I take no cerdit for these files so If anyone wants them removed please shout


----------



## dimstam83

Thank you very very much Omzig!!!


----------



## bigdid60

Hello guys. Is there any way to get Ibanez talman plan (pdf)
Thank you


----------



## Omzig

bigdid60 said:


> Hello guys. Is there any way to get Ibanez talman plan (pdf)
> Thank you



Give user THRobinson a shout,i linked him all the plans in another thread and he stated there that he'd done conversions of them all so i hope he'd be willing to share back with you


----------



## bigdid60

thanks a lot Omzig. I got the archive and I used an online pdf convertor. it seems OK


----------



## odibrom

PDF files can be imported directly into Adobe Illustrator and Autodesk AutoCAD, but not always can be edited correctly or as desired, depending on how the PDF was originally created.


----------



## bigdid60

I do not want to modify pdf. I just need to print it for building a former. pdf is readable and looks fine. the only risk I can see is if the scale was corrupted during conversion. do you think it can occur ?
I attach this pdf for your reference
thanks & regards


----------



## Mr. Manager

I know a few people asked for FTM33 plans earlier in the thread, did anyone ever end up making some they'd be willing to share?


----------



## Mr. Manager

Mr. Manager said:


> I know a few people asked for FTM33 plans earlier in the thread, did anyone ever end up making some they'd be willing to share?



This was posted recently on Fredriks Instagram if anyone thinks they could use it. I lack the skills to make a good set of plans off of it but maybe someone else could make use of it.


----------



## jwade

Omzig said:


> Here's a file list my saved SS.org plans folder
> 
> 540P_FR_HH.pdf
> chiRoptera7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5-27.5.pdf
> DK_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.pdf
> Extreme_Warrior_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
> Kelly_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
> KV_3x3_ToM_24_HH_NT_24.75.pdf
> plans.txt
> RD_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.pdf
> RG_8_UVMC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.pdf
> Rhoads_7_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.pdf
> SC7B_T.pdf
> Soloist_4x2_CS_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
> Stealth_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.pdf
> Strandberg_Custom_Boden_8.pdf
> 
> 540P_FR_HH.cdr
> 540P_FR_HS.cdr
> Arondite_C.cdr
> Arondite_D.cdr
> Arondite_X.cdr
> Artfield.cdr
> AR_C.cdr
> AR_T.cdr
> AR_T_7_AT.cdr
> AR_T_AT.cdr
> AR_X.cdr
> Axstar_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Darkstone.cdr
> Destroyerman_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> Destroyer_7_FR_24_AANJ.cdr
> Destroyer_8_HT_24_NT_29.4.cdr
> Destroyer_FR_24_AANJ.cdr
> Destroyer_HT.cdr
> Falchion_7_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Falchion_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Falchion_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Fireman_FR_24_SSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Fireman_ToM_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> Fireman_ToM_22_SSS_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> FR_FR_HH.cdr
> FR_HT_HH.cdr
> Glaive_7_HT.cdr
> Glaive_FR.cdr
> Glaive_HT.cdr
> Glaive_MTM.cdr
> Glaive_NT_MTM.cdr
> Halberd_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Halberd_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Halberd_ToM_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Iceman_7_HT_24_SetIn_25.5.cdr
> Iceman_7_ToM_24_BoltOn_26.225.cdr
> Iceman_8_HT_24_HSS_BoltOn_27.cdr
> Iceman_8_HT_24_NT_29.4.cdr
> Iceman_DMM_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> Iceman_FR_24_NT_25.5.cdr
> Iceman_HT_24_SetIn_25.5.cdr
> Iceman_ToM_22_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> Infinity_8_HT_24_HH_NT_27.cdr
> Maxxas_FR_HH_22_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Maxxas_FR_H_29_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Maxxas_ToM_H_29_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> plans.txt
> Radius_FR_HH.cdr
> Radius_FR_HSS.cdr
> Radius_JS_7_FR_HH.cdr
> Radius_JS_FR_24.cdr
> Radius_JS_FR_HH.cdr
> Radius_JS_FX_HH.cdr
> Radius_JS_HT_HH.cdr
> Radius_JS_HT_P90.cdr
> RGA_7_FR_HH.cdr
> RGA_7_HT_HH.cdr
> RGA_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RGA_FR_HH.cdr
> RGA_HT_HH.cdr
> RGD_7_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
> RGD_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
> RGD_7_ToM_24_HH_NT_27.cdr
> RGD_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RGD_8_HT_24_HH_NT_28.cdr
> RGD_8_TAM_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RGD_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
> RGD_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.cdr
> RGJC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> RGR_FR_HS.cdr
> RGR_FR_HS.pdf
> RGT_8_M8M_HT_24_HH_NT_29.4.cdr
> RGT_FR.cdr
> RGT_HT.cdr
> RGT_MTM.cdr
> RG_7_FR_HH.cdr
> RG_7_FR_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
> RG_7_FR_JEM_AANJ.cdr
> RG_7_FR_UV.cdr
> RG_7_FR_UV_AANJ.cdr
> RG_7_FR_UV_MC.cdr
> RG_7_HT_HH.cdr
> RG_7_HT_HH_ToM.cdr
> RG_7_HT_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
> RG_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RG_8_M8M_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_29.4.cdr
> RG_8_P_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RG_8_TAM_HT_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RG_8_UVMC_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> RG_9_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_28.cdr
> RG_FR_30FRETS.cdr
> RG_FR_HH.cdr
> RG_FR_HH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_FR_HH_CLEAN.cdr
> RG_FR_HSH.cdr
> RG_FR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_FR_HSH_BARITONE.cdr
> RG_FR_HSH_CLEAN.cdr
> RG_FR_HSS.cdr
> RG_FR_HSS_AANJ.cdr
> RG_FR_HSS_Clean.cdr
> RG_FR_JEM.cdr
> RG_FR_JEM_777.cdr
> RG_FR_JEM_AANJ.cdr
> RG_FR_JEM_RootBeer.cdr
> RG_HT_HH.cdr
> RG_HT_HH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_HT_HH_AANJ.svg
> RG_HT_HH_CLEAN.cdr
> RG_HT_HSH.cdr
> RG_HT_HSH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_HT_HSH_CLEAN.cdr
> RG_HT_HSS.cdr
> RG_HT_HSS_AANJ.cdr
> RG_HT_HSS_CLEAN.cdr
> RG_HT_JEM_AANJ.cdr
> RG_JPM.cdr
> RG_MTM.cdr
> RG_PGM_FR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_PGM_HT_HHH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_PGM_HT_HSH_AANJ.cdr
> RG_PGM_TR_HSH_AANJ.cdr
> RVX_ToM_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Star_Destroyer_FR.cdr
> S_7_FR_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> S_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> S_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> S_FR_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> S_HT_24_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Talman_8_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_27.cdr
> Talman_HT_22_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Talman_R_HT_22_HSH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Turbot_FR_HH.cdr
> Turbot_FR_HH_Ballback.cdr
> V2_FR_22_HH_SetIn_25.5.cdr
> V2_TR_22_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> VBlade_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Voyager_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> V_HT_22_HHH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> V_HT_22_HH_SetIn_24.75.cdr
> WRB_FR_22_HSS_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> Xiphox_7_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Xiphox_FR_24_HH_NT_25.5.cdr
> Xiphox_HT_27_HS_NT_25.5.cdr
> XV500_FR_22_HH_BoltOn_25.5.cdr
> 
> Hope that helps?



I don’t currently have my PC plugged in, but I’ll set it up this weekend and take a look for what I have saved. Pretty sure I have mostly .ai and .pdf versions of the plans, and a number of others I don’t believe are in this group. Just in case people want non-CorelDraw versions!


----------



## GraemeH

Mr. Manager said:


> This was posted recently on Fredriks Instagram if anyone thinks they could use it. I lack the skills to make a good set of plans off of it but maybe someone else could make use of it.



Had a 10 minute dick around in Inkscape based on this low res image. I ain't great with it but can finish it I suppose - will have to have a dig for string spacing at the bridge and nut (fretboard overhang is probably impossible to find)


----------



## Mr. Manager

GraemeH said:


> Had a 10 minute dick around in Inkscape based on this low res image. I ain't great with it but can finish it I suppose - will have to have a dig for string spacing at the bridge and nut (fretboard overhang is probably impossible to find)
> 
> 
> View attachment 91334



That looks great! Definitely the closest thing to plans/template I've come across.


----------



## ElRay

Omzig said:


> Cool np Ive thrown them up on my Gdrive for you guys
> 
> LINK
> 
> I take no cerdit for these files so If anyone wants them removed please shout


What are the .CDR files? My desktop wants to open them as a disk image.


----------



## Omzig

ElRay said:


> What are the .CDR files? My desktop wants to open them as a disk image.



Coraldraw.....just download https://inkscape.org/ it will allow you to open and edit those files


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


> I don’t currently have my PC plugged in, but I’ll set it up this weekend and take a look for what I have saved. Pretty sure I have mostly .ai and .pdf versions of the plans, and a number of others I don’t believe are in this group. Just in case people want non-CorelDraw versions!


No dice, shouldn’t have had my pc sitting unplugged for 2 years, that shit be dead.


----------



## BV777

Thank you Omzig for sharing!


----------



## eddiewarlock

i'll dig this thread up again, but does anybody has plans for a warwick streamer/ spector NS bass? Thanks!


----------

